# Why are flash websites so slow?



## Drastik

I cant figure out why, but on my computer flash websites run at like 4 fps, really slow.


----------



## diduknowthat

Is your computer also really slow..?


----------



## Drastik

sometimes


----------



## lawson_jl

What are you computer specs? Anymore if you have a CPU that's under 3Ghz or are short on RAM lots of websites run like crap.


----------



## aaren47

Hi

Many websites with multiple images/flash objects or anything else going on/loading consecutively will cause the page to load slowly.

Thanks
Have a nice time ahead.


----------



## The_Other_One

Flash is a very CPU intensive platform that requires a tremendous amount of processing power.  There is really nothing that can be done to improve this besides upgrading the machine or somehow forcing these sites/flash files to play back in a lower quality.


----------

